# Post Funny Pics (either from real life or stuff found on the web).



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is my funny pic. Real life Winneh the Pooh! 

View attachment media_httpadayinthalifeoffileswordpresscom200910poohgif_pFogkrexqiwaIqs.gif.scaled1000.jpg


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

hahah nice! I thought this was good. 

View attachment 2043-fail-camera.jpg


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

no need for texts 

View attachment sumo_bear_fight.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

You might need this:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You might need this:



hahahha!


Hmm lets see. How about this. 

View attachment funny-dogs-img_1.jpg


----------



## Micara (Apr 18, 2010)

Halloween, about 5 years ago, I dressed as Mimi from the Drew Carey show. My daughter is the one in the poodle skirt.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Micara said:


> Halloween, about 5 years ago, I dressed as Mimi from the Drew Carey show. My daughter is the one in the poodle skirt.



hahaha that does look like mimi


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Micara said:


> Halloween, about 5 years ago, I dressed as Mimi from the Drew Carey show. My daughter is the one in the poodle skirt.


OMG! We're not worthy! Mimi is my HEROINE!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> hahahha!
> 
> 
> Hmm lets see. How about this.


Oh YES, Nutman. We'll need one of them too!! LOL


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

This is why you don't hide the cookies from cookie monster... 

View attachment the-shining-cookie-monster.jpg


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Goofy pics of me. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-19 at 15.02.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-04-19 at 15.07.jpg


----------



## Micara (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Goofy pics of me.



OMG is that a Star Wars book? And something with John Candy? On the same shelf? Freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Micara said:


> OMG is that a Star Wars book? And something with John Candy? On the same shelf? Freaking awesome!!!



haha yeah that some star wars internet guide from 2000 (I have no idea why thats in my dorm) and thats my John Candy Collection DVD whic features The Great Outdoors, Going Beserk, and Uncle Buck.


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 19, 2010)

My crazy niece, Mackensie






Mack & Me being silly









My other niece, "Squishy". She looks like her Aunt, stuffing a cookie in her mouth.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

BeautifulBigD said:


> My crazy niece, Mackensie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! I love food faces!!! Adorable.


----------



## Linda (Apr 19, 2010)

BeautifulBigD said:


> I see your a member if the Scissors Mafia also.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1ORNFX_u4s


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

BeautifulBigD said:


> My crazy niece, Mackensie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha they are all funny


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

teh bunneez


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesomeness


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> teh bunneez



hahahahha! Thats a tough one to try to match!

Lets see... 

View attachment funny-dog-you-got-it.jpg


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Awesomeness



lol nice!


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 21, 2010)

Because I am a huge fan of Buffy, and because vampires do NOT sparkle! 

View attachment and-then-buffy-staked-edward-the-end.jpg


View attachment 128765971613398832.jpg


View attachment big.3388206.jpg


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

BeautifulBigD said:


> Because I am a huge fan of Buffy, and because vampires do NOT sparkle!



hahaha those are funny!


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

I <3 Star Wars


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Micara said:


> I <3 Star Wars



hahahah I <3 Star Wars!

Oh! I got one! 

View attachment star-wars-awesome.jpg


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty said:


> hahahah I <3 Star Wars!
> 
> Oh! I got one!



It won't let me rep you, but HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

ignore this


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

The Justice System


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

Dammit Jim. I'm a doctor not a....well actually, I'm a cat....nevermind.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahah xD i love the teamwork and the cat pic!! That will be hard to compete with. 

View attachment funny-20mouse.jpg


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Dammit Jim. I'm a doctor not a....well actually, I'm a cat....nevermind.



LOL hahahahah


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

Ummmm.....yeah...what???


----------



## Tooz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Goofy pics of me.



Careful dude people might be able to tell who you are


best


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

Oreo, anyone?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Ummmm.....yeah...what???



ahah!

hmmm 

View attachment lolcat.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

More Star Wars


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Micara said:


> Oreo, anyone?



yes please!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

Micara said:


> Oreo, anyone?


MASSIVE WIN!!!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> More Star Wars



I almost knocked over my cup of cola laughing so hard! 


let me see.. 

View attachment dogs_stars_wars_constumes_24.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 21, 2010)

Mmm, bacon.

And I had an extremely hard time finding a picture I found funny that was PG rated, haha.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Another funny jabba 

View attachment funny-pictures-orange-jabba-cat.jpg


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Mmm, bacon.
> 
> And I had an extremely hard time finding a picture I found funny that was PG rated, haha.



Must...get...bacon...tuxedo......


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Mmm, bacon.
> 
> And I had an extremely hard time finding a picture I found funny that was PG rated, haha.



I actually find that kind of hawt... :smitten:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Careful dude people might be able to tell who you are
> 
> 
> best



Ill keep that in mind, also great pic! Kinda feel bad for the people in the flood with the burning house . Nevertheless hilarious!


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 22, 2010)

For some reason I thought this was so funny when I first saw it. 

View attachment big.3578374.jpg


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

BeautifulBigD said:


> For some reason I thought this was so funny when I first saw it.



I think its funny 

Ok this is human spongebob and patrick 

View attachment spongebob-human.jpg


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

Real life Moleman from the Simpsons 

View attachment hans_moleman_untooned_by_mataleonerj.jpg


----------



## Mathias (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

Mathias said:


>



haha! I always wondered why bubbles were so effective in the game against onyx..


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

Dang i meant to rep you for your homemade hilarious pic, but i cant


----------



## Mathias (Apr 22, 2010)

Nutty said:


> haha! I always wondered why bubbles were so effective in the game against onyx..



Clearly this situation is....

**Puts on Sunglasses**

Onix-eptable







YEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAH!!!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Clearly this situation is....
> 
> **Puts on Sunglasses**
> 
> ...



lol! 

Here is a funny Star Wars Pic. 

View attachment 633606602233327892-Rookie.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

This isn't funny. She is just awesomely awesome. When I grow up I want to be a cupcake too!!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> This isn't funny. She is just awesomely awesome. When I grow up I want to be a cupcake too!!!



hahah!

lets see....Ah! This should suffice! 

View attachment funny-hobo.jpg


----------



## Mathias (Apr 23, 2010)

Nutty said:


> haha! I always wondered why bubbles were so effective in the game against onyx..



Personally, I never understood how plants were so effective against rock types.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 23, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Personally, I never understood how plants were so effective against rock types.



Yeah same, a lot of things did not make sense in pokemon. But hell it was fun!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 23, 2010)

I Always imagined it in my head as a bellsprout sucking every single molecule of water out of an onix, leaving it as brittle as ash.

...Then again I am a strange, strange girl.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Nutty (Apr 23, 2010)

Mathias said:


>



haha, I hated trying to skip through countless dialouge.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah. Nurse Joy really loved to disobey my pleads for her to "SHUT UP. JUST. SHUT. UP."

...Awful thing, she was.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 24, 2010)

When I open up my yahoo mail there is this ad with this picture and it makes me laugh every time. His expression and the placement of her arm=creepy.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 24, 2010)

Mathias said:


>



This JUST happened to me this morning!!!


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tooz said:


> This JUST happened to me this morning!!!



lol story of my life!


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 24, 2010)

The new bread at the local stop and shop thats making me feel dumber by the slice:


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 24, 2010)

View attachment 79088


View attachment 79090


----------



## Mathias (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Bearsy (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Bearsy (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2010)

Bearsy said:


>


weapons modifications made me spray wine out of my nose. WIN.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 27, 2010)

Lamia said:


> When I open up my yahoo mail there is this ad with this picture and it makes me laugh every time. His expression and the placement of her arm=creepy.




the stride gum one almost made me pee my pants...hahahahaha


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 28, 2010)

Joined a facebook group Just for this pic







EDIT: Damn, Micara beat me to it lol






I love demotivators lol


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 28, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Careful dude people might be able to tell who you are
> 
> 
> best



OMG even with the 'Hand Grenade' and 'Deformed Person' Pics on this thread, this pic could be the funniest thing I've ever seen  1 single lil house catching fire in a flood


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2010)

more lolcats


----------



## Linda (Apr 28, 2010)

I am not really sure what this guy is advertising? 

View attachment guy_on_bed_with_guns.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2010)

Linda said:


> I am not really sure what this guy is advertising?


It would appear nearly everything. LOL
And um.....he's packing heat........MWAHAAHAHAAAAA


----------



## adolan55 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lamia said:


> When I open up my yahoo mail there is this ad with this picture and it makes me laugh every time. His expression and the placement of her arm=creepy.



OOOOMIGOSH I love engrish. 

I honestly think if the surgeon general's warning on cigarettes said this instead of the current warning teen smoking would actually decrease:






I mean you can't really argue with that...


----------



## adolan55 (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is a real life picture from Christmas with the family this last year... lol

Disclaimer: Don't worry the gun is an airsoft gun. 

View attachment 21877_1310314754055_1116202046_30991812_7921266_n.jpg


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 29, 2010)

adolan55 said:


> Here is a real life picture from Christmas with the family this last year... lol
> 
> Disclaimer: Don't worry the gun is an airsoft gun.



I love the person in the bottom corner with the double facepalm LOL


----------



## adolan55 (Apr 29, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> I love the person in the bottom corner with the double facepalm LOL



lol...that would be my sis. she does that a lot when i'm around....


----------



## disaster117 (Apr 29, 2010)

View attachment backwards b.jpg
View attachment gas prices haha.jpg
View attachment LOL DORITOS.jpg
View attachment lol sexism.jpg


----------



## Cece Larue (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## user 57017 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Linda (May 3, 2010)

Speaking of Christmas... 

View attachment pyzamdeadsanta.jpg


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Watch da ice! 

View attachment sign-shopped-or-not1.jpg


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

'.'.'.''.'.'.'.'.'.'. 

View attachment PurplePolar.jpg


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Do not mess with grimace 

View attachment 1252079656-grimace.jpg


----------



## MissCantBeWrong (May 3, 2010)

This may not be funny ha-ha but the saying furthest to the right on the storefront always makes us shake our heads and chuckle a bit when we pass it


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

MissCantBeWrong said:


> This may not be funny ha-ha but the saying furthest to the right on the storefront always makes us shake our heads and chuckle a bit when we pass it



hahahahaha! That's pretty good!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


>


this is just so wrong on so many levels. Blue is NOT his color and bangs??? Please.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Linda said:


> I am not really sure what this guy is advertising?



So he likes Guitar Hero and guns........:blink:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> this is just so wrong on so many levels. Blue is NOT his color and bangs??? Please.


It's like taking a member of The Beatles, and sticking him in a costume for the rennasaince fair. 


..Just. WRONG.


----------



## msbard90 (May 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> this is just so wrong on so many levels. Blue is NOT his color and bangs??? Please.



I had that haircut when I was 2. LOL! Dont mess.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> I had that haircut when I was 2. LOL! Dont mess.


But you made it WORK!!! (Adorable)


----------



## Linda (May 4, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> I had that haircut when I was 2. LOL! Dont mess.



OMG your adorable....but are those pink fuzzy ear muffs?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 4, 2010)

I'm guessing *this* guy doesn't fly very often?? 

View attachment Weird_Face947.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I'm guessing *this* guy doesn't fly very often??


I'm thinking he'd have serious issues going through metal detectors and airport security.


----------



## moore2me (May 5, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


>





CastingPearls said:


> this is just so wrong on so many levels. Blue is NOT his color and bangs??? Please.



I know that guy!!! (He's a lot older than he looks.) I have a picture of him on my living room wall - I bought it at a fancy antique store.






(Gainsbourough's _Blue Boy_) 

View attachment blue boy.jpg


----------



## msbard90 (May 5, 2010)

moore2me said:


> I know that guy!!! (He's a lot older than he looks.) I have a picture of him on my living room wall - I bought it at a fancy antique store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, oh well look what we have here! I think the re-make's hair is much more awesome though.


----------



## Saoirse (May 5, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


>



That's the REAL Peter Pan in one of his many fancy outfits.


----------



## moore2me (May 5, 2010)

I think the "Blue Fairy" just a way too far into channeling his idols. His hair is a copy of Javier Bardem's hair in _No Country For Old Men_. (Javier plays a hired killer.)

Side note - can you image the carnage that would result if the guy in the Blue Fairy outfit tried to trick out the hitman portrayed by Javier in that cute little blue outfit? 

View attachment javier1.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

moore2me said:


> I think the "Blue Fairy" just a way too far into channeling his idols. His hair is a copy of Javier Bardem's hair in _No Country For Old Men_. (Javier plays a hired killer.)
> 
> Side note - can you image the carnage that would result if the guy in the Blue Fairy outfit tried to trick out the hitman portrayed by Javier in that cute little blue outfit?


There's something I really like about Bardem.....I can't remember the film I saw him in for the life of me but he was in love with a woman his entire life....damn...


----------



## msbard90 (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> There's something I really like about Bardem.....QUOTE]
> 
> He's a _little_ creepy. That's probably what it is. LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> CastingPearls said:
> 
> 
> > There's something I really like about Bardem.....QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## msbard90 (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> msbard90 said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!! I like the crackpots!! So true!! LOLOLOL
> ...


----------



## Rowan (May 5, 2010)

Just found this in the freezer as I was dumping out all of the automatic ice maker ice (been using bagged ice cuz it tastes better)

Pac Man Ice!! lol 

View attachment pacmanice.jpg


----------



## balletguy (May 5, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I didnt think I saw this on the thread....but this is one of my favorites because it's so true lol



that is too funny


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> CastingPearls said:
> 
> 
> > I forget the last movie I saw him in..... it was one of his most recent if not his most recent... He was just as creepy as always.
> ...


----------



## moore2me (May 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> msbard90 said:
> 
> 
> > no..no..it was some romance thing...I'm too lazy to google it....duh...
> ...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

moore2me said:


> CastingPearls said:
> 
> 
> > 'Twas - _Love In The Time of Cholera_.
> ...


----------



## AtlantisAK (May 6, 2010)

Was taking photos of my new Kitty and somehow he did this....I uploaded it to a LolCat type website and added my own caption.  My kitty Legend.


----------



## Micara (May 6, 2010)

Star Wars propaganda posters


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2010)




----------



## msbard90 (May 6, 2010)

moore2me said:


> CastingPearls said:
> 
> 
> > 'Twas - _Love In The Time of Cholera_.
> ...


----------



## Cece Larue (May 7, 2010)

View attachment davidm-wow.jpg


View attachment funny-pictures-cat-praises-lols.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (May 8, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> View attachment 79602
> 
> 
> View attachment 79603



Tonight on CMT When Mullets Attack!!!


----------



## Linda (May 8, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> View attachment 79602





I think the guy in the back is surprised at how awesome they all look. :doh:


----------



## msbard90 (May 8, 2010)

www.awkwardfamilyphotos.com

If you would love to see some funny pics go ^^^^^.

Here's an example:


----------



## Micara (May 8, 2010)




----------



## msbard90 (May 8, 2010)

Micara said:


>



That's so sketchy lol!


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

lol all these pis are hilarious!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Who needs an honor student when you have THIS:


----------



## msbard90 (May 9, 2010)

Oh man, I loved those little ponies!


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Who needs an honor student when you have THIS:



rofl!!!!!!


----------



## freakyfred (May 9, 2010)




----------



## moore2me (May 10, 2010)

This is real bling confiscated from Mexican drug lords in recent raids. (Now I know what kind of automatic weapon goes best with silver or gold earrings.) 

From http://apnews.myway.com/image/20100...0503151736.html?date=20100503&docid=D9FFJLMO1

The news story stated " In this image released by Mexico's Attorney General's Office on May 3, 2010, gold-plated, diamond-encrusted weapons are seen after they were confiscated when the army seized a ranch in Zapopan, Mexico, Sunday, May 2, 2010. According to prosecutors, the weapons are believed to belong to the Valencia gang, allies of the powerful Sinaloa drug cartel, and most of the 31 pistols found in the raid had gold or silver-plated grips or glittered with diamonds. (AP Photo/PGR). 

View attachment gold guns2.jpg


----------



## msbard90 (May 10, 2010)

moore2me said:


> This is real bling confiscated from Mexican drug lords in recent raids. (Now I know what kind of automatic weapon goes best with silver or gold earrings.)
> 
> From http://apnews.myway.com/image/20100...0503151736.html?date=20100503&docid=D9FFJLMO1
> 
> The news story stated " In this image released by Mexico's Attorney General's Office on May 3, 2010, gold-plated, diamond-encrusted weapons are seen after they were confiscated when the army seized a ranch in Zapopan, Mexico, Sunday, May 2, 2010. According to prosecutors, the weapons are believed to belong to the Valencia gang, allies of the powerful Sinaloa drug cartel, and most of the 31 pistols found in the raid had gold or silver-plated grips or glittered with diamonds. (AP Photo/PGR).



Dayummm!!! Now that's styling!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

moore2me said:


> This is real bling confiscated from Mexican drug lords in recent raids. (Now I know what kind of automatic weapon goes best with silver or gold earrings.)
> 
> From http://apnews.myway.com/image/20100...0503151736.html?date=20100503&docid=D9FFJLMO1
> 
> The news story stated " In this image released by Mexico's Attorney General's Office on May 3, 2010, gold-plated, diamond-encrusted weapons are seen after they were confiscated when the army seized a ranch in Zapopan, Mexico, Sunday, May 2, 2010. According to prosecutors, the weapons are believed to belong to the Valencia gang, allies of the powerful Sinaloa drug cartel, and most of the 31 pistols found in the raid had gold or silver-plated grips or glittered with diamonds. (AP Photo/PGR).


Damn and I thought the pink Glock or Hello Kitty AK-47 I was eyeing was the cat's ass.


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

moore2me said:


> This is real bling confiscated from Mexican drug lords in recent raids. (Now I know what kind of automatic weapon goes best with silver or gold earrings.)
> 
> From http://apnews.myway.com/image/20100...0503151736.html?date=20100503&docid=D9FFJLMO1
> 
> The news story stated " In this image released by Mexico's Attorney General's Office on May 3, 2010, gold-plated, diamond-encrusted weapons are seen after they were confiscated when the army seized a ranch in Zapopan, Mexico, Sunday, May 2, 2010. According to prosecutors, the weapons are believed to belong to the Valencia gang, allies of the powerful Sinaloa drug cartel, and most of the 31 pistols found in the raid had gold or silver-plated grips or glittered with diamonds. (AP Photo/PGR).



I see you found Puff Daddy's hunting gear!


----------



## BeautifulBigD (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

BeautifulBigD said:


>



I knew the scarecrow had another motive for brains...


----------



## littlefairywren (May 12, 2010)

Just hit yes! 

View attachment pic19954.jpg


----------



## Mathias (May 12, 2010)

The longer you stare, the creepier it gets.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Mathias said:


> The longer you stare, the creepier it gets.


teh eyzez. tehy followz mei.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 21, 2010)

I Don't think I can ever refuse a girlscout again..
[not that I ever have, mind you.]


----------



## Lamia (May 21, 2010)

Awesome pictures not sure how funny they are.


----------



## Cece Larue (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Linda (May 21, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


>



Wow! Just .....wow!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Micara (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Linda (May 30, 2010)

You go Granny! 

View attachment partay.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (May 30, 2010)

Linda said:


> You go Granny!



Ok, three things spring to mind - 

1. Please tell me that is not your Granny...lol
2. Gross, but I can't stop laughing 
3. Look out Granny, because the dude on the right is gonna make a bee-line for your bucket in a minute!!


----------



## Linda (May 30, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ok, three things spring to mind -
> 
> 1. Please tell me that is not your Granny...lol
> 2. Gross, but I can't stop laughing
> 3. Look out Granny, because the dude on the right is gonna make a bee-line for your bucket in a minute!!



LOL Noooo that's not MY Granny but sadly...it's probably someones.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Lamia (Jun 4, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


>



omg I can't stop watching this. :doh:


----------



## Linda (Jun 4, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


>



LMAO !!!!

That makes me laugh so hard!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

I bring you all mimes for Jesus. The worst part is I went to High School with this guy. 

View attachment l_af10809283064ef1b83adcb6cda42bd1.jpg


View attachment l_d2676c8e3d734c1993a47a9bc0e0f982.jpg


View attachment l_de8dfba0974946028a76e97a3a734dcf.jpg


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 4, 2010)

Linda said:


> You go Granny!



Thats how we do it lol.


----------



## Linda (Jun 4, 2010)

Seriously?? We sell this stuff in stores?? Who thought this was a good marketing tool? :doh: 

View attachment IMG00555-20100604-1919.jpg


----------



## Lamia (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 10, 2010)

NAME THAT SOUND EFFECT




I'm thinking "splorch."


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## PhatChk (Jun 12, 2010)

lulz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment wm-Funny Toilet Poster.jpg


----------



## Lamia (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.businesspundit.com/10-most-sexist-print-ads-from-the-1950s/

I found this top 10 list of the most sexist ads from the 1950s...just awesome.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 19, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## Lamia (Jun 19, 2010)

these are posted on another forum I hang out on. 



















































http://www.123bee.com/play/super-viking-shark-punch


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 19, 2010)

LMAOOO


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 19, 2010)

i love me some edward cullen but.....


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Lamia (Jun 20, 2010)

happyface83 said:


>



lol that is SOOO creepy. It reminds me of The Body Snatchers version with Donald Sutherland and that creepy dog with the human face at the end.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Linda (Jun 28, 2010)

Dirty little minds! 

View attachment 71.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, I have a dirty mind. XD


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 2, 2010)

That is all! 

View attachment 05jun18-super-dork.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 3, 2010)

" Cheetara where are you? I have something for you , you Thunderpussy!"


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 25, 2010)

happyface83 said:


>



:bow:





SOMETHING ABOUT HIS FACE MAKES ME LOL.





Awesomesauce.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 25, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, he looks crazy as hell!


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 25, 2010)

SOMETHING ABOUT HIS FACE MAKES ME LOL.

 The Mad Flosser Strikes again


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 26, 2010)

D'aww... :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 26, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> D'aww... :happy:





hahahahaha.... this made me laugh so hard!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey man.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 6, 2010)

happyface83 said:


>



Ooooh my... :doh: 

I really like this one.


----------



## mel (Aug 7, 2010)

happyface83 said:


>



ohhhhh LOL...


----------



## mel (Aug 7, 2010)

totally luved all these...



Nutty said:


> hahahha!
> 
> 
> Hmm lets see. How about this.





AtlantisAK said:


> Mmm, bacon.
> 
> And I had an extremely hard time finding a picture I found funny that was PG rated, haha.





Linda said:


> I am not really sure what this guy is advertising?





Cece Larue said:


>





Linda said:


> Speaking of Christmas...





msbard90 said:


> www.awkwardfamilyphotos.com
> 
> If you would love to see some funny pics go ^^^^^.
> 
> Here's an example:





Linda said:


> You go Granny!





Adamantoise said:


> D'aww... :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## PhatChk (Aug 26, 2010)

ha ha my friend saw him at a jersey party! 

View attachment 40082_590543095148_40700522_33536566_970414_n.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 26, 2010)

WAHT.




I jus' woke up,man.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## willowmoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


>



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Your Plump Princess again."

GRRRRRR ....

Someone PUHLEAZE rep her for me !!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 5, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Your Plump Princess again."
> 
> GRRRRRR ....
> 
> Someone PUHLEAZE rep her for me !!!


LOL! I haven't been able to rep you in like, two months now? The Rep Gods Hate us all!


----------



## PhatChk (Nov 14, 2010)

http://failblog.org/2010/11/12/epic-fail-photos-peek-a-boo-fail-gif/

Check the link please :doh::doh::doh: 

View attachment 1de843d9-5957-4c18-9891-e91387fb5751.jpg


View attachment db65d00d-dc33-4c7d-9e62-0b0ca7533d58.jpg


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 14, 2010)

Dunno if this one is posted, but it made me lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 15, 2010)

^ LOL! 

That's freaking hilarious!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 15, 2010)

*heh*

Hopefully someone here is as huge a Dexter fan as I am, and will 'get' this..
(_the Showtime show, not Dexter's Laboratory, ya goofs!_)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2011)




----------

